# Welche 3D-Software



## Xams (10. Jun 2007)

Welche 3D-Software ist am besten um Modelle für Java3D, jPCT, etc.. zu erstellen?
Blender
+umsonst
+leistungsfähig
+viele Formate
-schwer einzuarbeiten
3dGamestudio
+leichter Einstieg
-weniger Formate

Was gibt es sonst noch`?


----------



## zerni (10. Jun 2007)

gmax und Maya PLE sollten auch genannt werden!

auch wenn man da nur über Umwege Exportieren kann


----------



## Wagner (10. Jun 2007)

probier mal *art of illusion*

bin echt zufrieden damit  (kann so gut wie alles und ist kostenlos)


----------



## merlin2 (10. Jun 2007)

Der Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## zerni (10. Jun 2007)

was hat das denn für Import/Export Formate?


----------



## merlin2 (15. Jun 2007)

zerni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was hat das denn für Import/Export Formate?


Import: 
Wavefront
Export: 
Wavefront
            POV-Ray
            VRML
Ist außerdem viel einfacher zu bedienen als z. B. Blender.


----------



## Evolver (16. Jun 2007)

Mit dem Anim8or kann man auch schon ganz nette Sachen machen. Ich fand den Einstieg leicht und ich glaube es werde recht viele Exportformate unterstützt.

http://www.anim8or.com


----------

